# Meet my Fat & Acrobatic Cat, Squirrely-Jo!



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Squirrely likes to stretch out in the hallway and I felt _if I could just get the correct camera angle_ I could snap a photo of S-Jo looking like she was balancing, leaping or flying.
What do you think of my Flying Wallenda?









...S-Jo used to weigh 18# and since canned food, she is now a svelte (_for her_) 14.5 pounds...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Fat AND acrobatic? This I had to see!

She looks like she's trying out for the new Oxygen series, "Dance Your A$$ Off" - and it's working for her! Congrats on her weight loss!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I particularly enjoy how she accomplishes these daring feats with her eyes clamped shut.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

She is such a pretty cat! Good job losing all that weight. It would probably be difficult for a tubby kitty to be a trapeze artist.

It also looks like if you put the right surface under her front paws you could make it look as if she were walking on them.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

It's a bird, it's a plane . . . It's Squirrely-Jo!!! What a cutie. I love that stretched out pose; they look so happy and relaxed.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Does she meow Ta-Da and take a bow when she gets up? She is such a beautiful kitty.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, she doesn't bow, but she sure "Ta-da's!" about her accomplishments an awful lot! :wink


----------



## hope4204 (Feb 1, 2009)

:lol: it looks like she is holding on to something as the wind is blowing her away!!


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

So cute! And I've always loved her picture in your avatar, giving that innocent look of "I'm just keeping the fish company, Mom, I would NEVER think of eating it!"


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She needs a belly rub, the cutie


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

hope4204 said:


> :lol: it looks like she is holding on to something as the wind is blowing her away!!


 :lol: It *does*! Maybe she was practicing for auditions for the next "Twister" movie? You know, getting into character and all...or is that method acting?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Great photo! I laugh when ever I read the name squirrelly -Jo. What a hoot!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Mitts & Tess said:


> I laugh when ever I read the name squirrelly -Jo. What a hoot!


Thanks, her *real* name is Fabrette, and with her white belly, I call her my "upside down skunk". She got the "Squirrely" moniker because as a kitten she would 'squirrel-run/climb' the 4' tall speaker fronts. We added the "-Jo" because she was our first "Southern" kitty; that's our Squirrely-Jo. 









Here is the video of Fabrette and Pepe in "Really Scent"
http://video.google.com/videosearch?gbv ... l=en&emb=0

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pep%C3%A9_Le_Pew


> And yet again, in Really Scent, Pepé removes his odor by locking himself in a deodorant plant so *"Fabrette"* (in this instance a black cat with an unfortunate birthmark) would like him. However, Fabrette (who in this picture is actually trying to have a relationship with Pepe because all the male cats of New Orleans take her to be a skunk and run like blazes, but is appalled by his odor) had decided to make her own odor match her appearance and had locked herself in a Limburger cheese factory. Now more forceful and demanding, Fabrette quickly corners the terrified Pepé, who, after smelling her new stench, wants nothing more than to escape the amorous female cat. Indeed, the real skunk has just de-odorized himself in a perfumery, curiosity having driven him to look up "le pew" he hears so much in a dictionary, to his shock. Unfortunately, she will not take "no" for an answer and proceeds to chase Pepé off into the distance, with no intention of letting him escape.


----------

